# Occupations



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hunter and fisherman for a day job and nights and weekends, in my spare time I like to go to school and work the desk at a hotel.
Ric


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

Project manager/Building Automation.....moonlight as a hockey coach.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I work in the Hunting Programs Department at United Kennel Club in Kazoo.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Facility Manager


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I was general manager of the family's bodyshop......but decide to get a new career! I am a student and future RN/hopeful Nurse anethetist. I currently work for one of the local hospitals as a behavorial tech(glorified name for babysitting/caregiving "crazy" people) in a short-term psych ward(geriatrics) and I also work in the cardio pulmonary unit as a "proffesional butt wiper" AKA a PCA. I am definitely working my way up from the bottom........literally!!!:yikes: :lol:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Collision Repair Manager, currently working as an estimator for a GM dealer by day.
Custom Painter, sign painter, airbrush artist, Hot Rod & Motorcycle builder for fun when I want in my home shop in my spare time.
Working on being a Kennel operating, setter raising, dog training, bird raising kind of guy for early retirement someday.

Wally


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

I own & run a Dog Boarding Kennel


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

pizzaman said:


> I make a lotta dough!  $$



To funny pizzaman.


----------



## oleman (Oct 2, 2005)

RETIRED and Proud of IT:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

Work in the public school system- Assistant Principal, or as my dad says ..."the ass with the T"


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Professional Fisherman. (waiting for my big break)


----------



## Johnny_Outdoors (Mar 12, 2005)

Student Nurse - crappy week so far, get up at five and go to clinicals then come home and study til midnight; fun stuff, dogs are getting the short end of the stick this week!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I sell steel.


Wanna buy some?


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Automotive engineer by day.

Residential contractor by night.

Hunter everyday I can.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Electrician - (and my wifes personal carpenter, tile setter, carpet layer, painter, auto mech., etc.....................................)


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Retired ....COUGAR HUNTER......and part time...BIG FOOT TRACKER....tracking ..BIG FEET..is the easiest job I've ever had.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

:chillin:


Due51 said:


> I sell steel.
> 
> 
> Wanna buy some?


which company? Alro-Ryerson-contractors? we buy lots


----------



## vcr40 (Mar 12, 2005)

Landscape Designer.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Attorney with office in downtown Mt. Clemens.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Kept Man!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dogless :-( College student. Parasail boat operator in the summer, some land man stuff here and there too. Used to ski instruct full time in the winters.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Mechanical tooling designer for the automotive industry.


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

I am a sales engineer for automotive parts- fun, fun stuff. Especially now a days!!! I get the great honor to sell to GM too!!!

For any of your technical guys- we are hiring designers and engineers (might have just hired another engineer though.)


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Retired and now working full time just to maintain all my junk.


----------



## ribsplitter (Oct 13, 2005)

Im a pipefitter/welder out of local 521 huntington wv but live in ky close to the border...


----------



## tanglewood (Jun 3, 2005)

stay at home dad


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Environmental Engineer for a mid sized public electric generating utility. I take care of the environmental issues (mainly air and water quality as well as the FERC licenses) for two coal fired power plants and two hydroelectric projects. 

I also do some environmental consulting on the side too for some extra smack.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Self employed manufacturers rep. Straight commission is a great motivating factor. . .


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

GM employee. Local 602.

Ed


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

rap dispatcher and coffeegirl.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Zeboy said:


> Self employed manufacturers rep. Straight commission is a great motivating factor. . .


I do the same and agree:lol: :lol: What do you peddle?

sell mostly to the steel mills, bearings,power transmission products,rubber and urethane coated rolls, machine repair & fab work.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

2tundras said:


> Indian law attorney, ya know casinos and treaty rights. We call it "fish & chips."


Realtor but I may as well be unemployed right now. All I do is spend money going to work and can't get anyone to buy right now.

2Tundras, that is what I wanted to go back to school for but decided it wasn't feasible. If there are any jobs that don't require a JD let me know.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Father & Husband first.

Director of Manufacturing for a Global Tier One Automotive Supplier second.

Finally, dog training & bird hunting wannabe.


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

Dog trainer and I do boarding on a limited basis.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

Mortgage business but mostly wife's bitch....


----------



## Hipskindt (Jul 18, 2003)

Major United States Army Airborne Ranger 6 years until I retire and get a real job.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Service advisor during weekdays for GMC/Pontiac/Buick dealer...great market right now.
Sell guns at Gander mtn some weekends.

Entertainment unit for my 2 and 4 yr old girls by night.


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

I work in logistics full time, I am also a full time wife and mother of 3 beautiful babies. 

Sarah


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I work for the State of Michigan in Law Enforcement


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Retired Teacher!

For you couple of guys who are also in education I'm proof that you can teach 31 yrs. and survive. Retirement is AWESOME!!!

Now you working class guys and gals get back to work and don't forget to keep buying those stocks n' bonds. I won't mention Social Security.....:lol:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sept-Jan. Full time Duck Boy

rest of the year workin the register at Futureball.


----------



## boz03 (Jun 12, 2004)

Retired,after 40 years service at Ford Mtr Co, as a diemaker. If I had known retirement was this much fun I would have retired at age 15.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Transportation/Environmental/Community Planner


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

Currently a Millwright at Ford Motor Company, Local 2280. Not sure for how long if people keep buying foreign. :sad:


----------



## WHViz (Jan 5, 2006)

Dog Trainer/Behavior Consultant


----------



## Kayaker49036 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hunter, kayaker, hiker.... but it is milking the cows and turning dirt that pays for all that stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Colorado (Oct 21, 2003)

Male Gigolo and model for Man-Whore International Magazine:coolgleam Hey it pays the bills.


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

spartansbleedgreen said:


> I'm a chemist for a large pharmaceutical company


 Joe, is that you??

Sounds like there are more scientists on here that I thought. Chalk up another chemist.


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Job? ,,,,,Is that required?

I have been Active Duty ARMY now for 23 years and still need a job.
I know what I wish to do, but do not meet the quals.
(Porn star rates pretty high, but I will settle for Stunt Double within that field):lol: 

(Officer Acession Medical Recruiter) US ARMY


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Kayaker49036 said:


> Hunter, kayaker, hiker.... but it is milking the cows and turning dirt that pays for all that stuff!!!!!!!


looks like a coldwater Zip code where you located

scott


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

work on boat motors at local shop in season. all other small engine stuff
the rest of the year.

DCG


----------



## Ballgame19 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am a professional beer taste tester. For example tonight I tasted one Becks and wasn't quite sure so I tasted another one and decided it tasted good. By day though I design safety systems, including steering wheel, passenger and side curtain air bags for a tier one supplier in Washington Twp.


----------



## Kayaker49036 (Feb 16, 2006)

timbergsp said:


> looks like a coldwater Zip code where you located
> 
> scott


Scott I live south of coldwater aways.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Software Developer (9 hrs./day) and home remodeler the following 6--that's why I've been a little absent for the past couple of months...


----------



## gitfiddler (Aug 20, 2004)

rf tech A/V tech at Ford. (radio shop), Also set up movies in the park, a protable drive-in ,at parks around town. Also guitar player 2-3 nights a week.


----------



## ultratec83 (Dec 4, 2005)

Foreman for a large commercial concrete company


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Bean Counter.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Fire Fighter.


----------

